# hello from ormond beach



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

hello

just signed up this morning,been reading here a long time

i'm located in Ormond beach,i fish every chance I get

anyone else near me ?


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

predacious said:


> hello
> 
> just signed up this morning,been reading here a long time
> 
> ...


Hi, I live in Palm Coast / just moved here a year ago and now looking for a skiff of some type. most likely a 16' shadowcast or 14' griffcraft / but certainly open to suggestions..new to this site..


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

RSC said:


> Hi, I live in Palm Coast / just moved here a year ago and now looking for a skiff of some type. most likely a 16' shadowcast or 14' griffcraft / but certainly open to suggestions..new to this site..


hello neighbor !


I've an IPB - nice set up


you may want to check out a local builder - piranha boatworks,they're over in Sanford,by the air port


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Hello I've been in pc for about two years now ...I just had a skiff built by skimmerskiff and I love it...I try to fish two to three times a week but only a hand full of times in the flats...any suggestions


----------

